# Python action around my town



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Not from me, this was in the paper today, thought you snake guys might enjoy. Not an uncommon occurrence around here though, we have a 4m amethyst living in the tractor shed on our farm up on the tablelands.
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2010/02/2...local-news.html

Some more from the past few years including dogs and wallabies
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/02/2...local-news.html
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/02/2...local-news.html
http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/11/0...local-news.html


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice articles ... i can't blame the snake(s), food is food no matter if it is somebody's dog, goat or whatever. Back in the days when i worked at a reptile store, i fed the 23ft python reticulatus a goat once a month


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

killarbee said:


> Nice articles ... i can't blame the snake(s), food is food no matter if it is somebody's dog, goat or whatever. Back in the days when i worked at a reptile store, i fed the 23ft python reticulatus a goat once a month


That's it, you choose to live in this sort of location with large snakes/crocs etc, you have to accept the fact that every now and then someone is gonna lose a pet. When I was younger we saw our neighbours terrier get eaten by an amethyst. Dog was a little sh*t, killing nesting water hens and ducks and waterdragons so we were kinda glad it got done in.


----------

